# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Scan TEAM

## ice

Παρακαλείστε όσοι εισαστε στα νοτια προαστια και επιθιμειτε να scanaro την ταρατσα σας να το γραψετε εδω με πληρη τα στοιχεια σας .
Πληρη στοιχεια ειναι το windid , κανονικο ονομα , διευθυνση και ωρες που βολευει .

Βεβαια να ξερετε οτι θα μπορω απογευματινες ωρες και το Σαββατο το πρωι .
Κατα προτιμηση θα γινει μια βολτα για τα περισσοτερα scan .
Επισης βοηθοι που εχουν και τον απαραιτητο εξοπλισμο για scan (laptop-pcmcia-feeder-pigtail) ειναι καλοδεχουμενοι να το γραψουν εδω .


Με εκτίμηση ο συντοπιτη σας 
ICE

TEAM:
ice
koki
exoticom

TO BE SCAN:
ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ NICK 
Ν.ΣΜΥΡΝΗ erasmopunk
Ν.ΣΜΥΡΝΗ panoz
Ν.ΣΜΥΡΝΗ akaloith
ΔΑΦΝΗ Cho0SeN

----------


## erasmospunk

Εδώ! #8029 κάνα απόγευμα (θα δώ το πρόγραμμα μου και θα σου πω ποιες μέρες)

thnx!

----------


## ice

Ειπαμε ΠΛΗΡΗ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ δεν θα ψαχνω στο wind να σας βρησκω !!!

----------


## erasmospunk

#8029, Γιάννης, ΧΧΧΧΧΧ, καθε μέρα μετά τις 17:30 (εκτός Πέμπτης)

----------


## panoz

mee too #3067 panoz 
Παναγιώτης Τουμπανιάρης, Ερατους 36Β (Αχιλλέως και Ελ.Βενιζέλου, πίσω από τα McDonalds)

----------


## akaloith

Νίκος
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=2464
Μάκρης 3

Αντώνης
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=3941
Μάκρης 2

Άνω Νέα Σμύρνη
17124

Καθημερινες απογευματα
Σαββατοκύριακα ολη μερα
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## ice

Βρε κανεις απο Ηλιουπολη ?? 
Μονο η Νεα Σμυρνη ενδιαφερεται ??

Θα σας βαλω μπουρλοτο!!!!1  ::

----------


## avidavid

Γεια χαρα!
Απο Γλυφαδα, γινεται?

----------


## ice

Ολα γινονται

----------


## avidavid

avid (#7853)
Γιωργος
Πραξιτελους 35. 
Γλυφαδα.

Εξοπλισμος, υπαρχει.

Cisco pcmcia LMC 352.
Feeder 9dbi.
Televes 80cm.
9 μετρο LRC400.
Laptop HP.

Καθ. μετα τις 19:00
και Σαββατο οκ!!

Εχω και καποια αρχεια απο σκαν δικα μου προ ημερων
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19125 (το τελευταιο post)
Αν θες ριξε μια ματια.
Ευχαριστω!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## panoz

Τι έγινε θα κάνουμε καμιά εξόρμηση??? κερνάω φραπέ-σουβλάκια αν είναι καλά τα αποτελέσματα, ή σκέτο ελληνικό-παξιμαδάκι-κόλυβα αν είναι μαύρα.. 

Μοναχική ταράτσα ψάχνει ιστό, ψηλό, γεροδεμένο για τρελίτσες  ::

----------


## acoul

Να πω πρώτα ένα μπράβο στον Στέλιο = ice για την πρωτοβουλία για αυτή την εννότητα !! Το θέμα του scan και της βοήθειας γενικότερα σε νέα μέλη το συζητήσαμε σαν βασικό θέμα στην υπό σύσταση ομάδα εργασίας. Είπαμε να δημιουργηθεί μια φόρμα μέσα από το web που εκεί όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να συμπληρώνουν και να παίρνουν μια σειρά προτεραιότητας.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι ο ενθουσιασμός στους νέους είναι μεγάλος, αλλά και ο φόρτος εργασίας στους εθελοντές που κάνουν το scan πολύ μεγαλύτερος. Επιπλέον είπαμε να υπάρχει μια αντίστοιχη φόρμα που εκεί θα καταγράφεται η διαθεσιμότητα σε interfaces ανά περιοχή και κόμβο.

Όλα αυτά βρίσκονται ακόμη σε μορφή σχεδιασμού και ακόμη δεν έχουμε κάτι έτοιμο. Θέλω να πω ότι ο υποφαινόμενος και ο katsaros_m έχουμε φτάσει στα κόκκινα και πρέπει να δώσουμε λίγη προτεραιότητα και σε σημαντικά BBs που πρέπει να βγουν και βρίσκονται σε αναμονή.

Η συμβουλή μου στους νέους είναι υπομονή και επιμονή και όλα θα γίνουν. Επίσης θα βοηθούσε πολύ να ερχόντουσαν σε συναντήσεις, από τη λέσχη και σε workshops που γίνονται προκειμένου να γνωριστούν με παλαιότερα μέλη και να βρουν μια πιο άμεση βοήθεια !!

----------


## ice

ΠΑΙΔΕΣ και αγαπητα μελοντικα λινκ του AWMN.

Ελπιζω να καταλαβαινετε οτι υπάρχει τριήμερο και προσωπικα ενα αρκετο κουραστικό Σαββατιάτικο πρωινό για να ανεβάσω 2 σπουδαια λινκ που θα βοηθησουν την ευρυτερη νοτια περιοχη .

Συνεπως για να δουμε και τον σχεδιασμο εχω να σκαναρω 

1 στην Γλυφαδα και 3 στην Ν.Σμύρνη . 
Λογικά την Τρίτη ή την Πέμπτη θα περάσω μια βόλτα απο τις ταράτσες σας . 

Με εκτίμηση 
Στελιος 

ΥΣ. Υπομονή και επιμονή

----------


## argi

Να προτείνω ότι όσοι έρθουν στο χώρο τους για να σκανάρουν και δουν/καταλάβουν πως γίνεται, θα μπορούσαν την επόμενη φορά να βοηθήσουν ή και να αναλάβουν αυτοί scan για τον επόμενο, ωστε και να μαθαίνουν αλλά και να βοηθούν και τους παλαίμαχους...

@rg!

----------


## panoz

> ΠΑΙΔΕΣ και αγαπητα μελοντικα λινκ του AWMN.
> 
> Ελπιζω να καταλαβαινετε οτι υπάρχει τριήμερο και προσωπικα ενα αρκετο κουραστικό Σαββατιάτικο πρωινό για να ανεβάσω 2 σπουδαια λινκ που θα βοηθησουν την ευρυτερη νοτια περιοχη .





> Να προτείνω ότι όσοι έρθουν στο χώρο τους για να σκανάρουν και δουν/καταλάβουν πως γίνεται, θα μπορούσαν την επόμενη φορά να βοηθήσουν ή και να αναλάβουν αυτοί scan για τον επόμενο, ωστε και να μαθαίνουν αλλά και να βοηθούν και τους παλαίμαχους...


Στέλιο και Αργύρη (από το argi, σωστά κατάλαβα??) προσωπικά ζητώ βοήθεια κυρίως λόγο ελλείψεως εξοπλισμού αλλά και επειδή με τη σιγουριά του παλιού είναι αλλιώς.. έχω ξανακάνει scan και ξέρω πάνω κάτω τι παίζει, επίσης έχω ξαναβοηθήσει σε ιστό και με τους σωλήνες συρματόσχοινα κλπ τα πάω πολύ καλά γιατί έβαζα (με τον πατέρα μου) αντλίες σε γεωτρήσεις(12 - 200 μέτρα) από τα 15 μου (τώρα είμαι 25, lol 10 χρόνια.. αμάν γέρασα!!). Τα χέρια μου πιάνουν γενικότερα, γνωρίζω το αντικείμενο μέχρι ενός σημείου (σπουδάζω και ηλεκτρολόγος στο ΕΜΠ, αλλά αυτό σηκώνει πολλές.. μπύρες  :: ) και έχω αρκετή όρεξη..

όλα αυτά τα είπα γιατι από τη στιγμή που ζητώ βοήθεια είμαι άμεσα διατεθιμένος να την προσφέρω, όσο φυσικά μου επιτρέπουν οι λίγες γνώσεις μου και τα πολλά κιλά μου (για αντίβαρο κάνω μια χαρά  :: ), οπότε αν αύριο θέλετε βοήθεια ειδοποιήστε με, νομίζω έχω στείλει το τηλ μου στον Στέλιο..

PS:  ::  επίσης να προσθέσω ότι υπάρχουν τραγικά πολλά εργαλεία, πολλά από τα οποία είναι άμεσα διαθέσιμα (από κατσαβίδια ορολογοποιού και ηλεκτρονικό σταθμό κόλλησης, μέχρι πνευματικό "κομπρεσερ" για ρίξιμο τοίχου)

----------


## ice

Θα σε εχω στα υποψην για τυχον επικινδυνες αποστολες (Γκρεμισμα τοιχων -πολυκατοικιων-αχρηστων γενικα πραγματων)
Οσο για το σκαν παιδες θα κανω το παν να το κανω το συντομοτερο !!!!

----------


## argi

> ...όλα αυτά τα είπα γιατι από τη στιγμή που ζητώ βοήθεια είμαι άμεσα διατεθιμένος να την προσφέρω, όσο φυσικά μου επιτρέπουν οι λίγες γνώσεις μου και τα πολλά κιλά μου (για αντίβαρο κάνω μια χαρά ), οπότε αν αύριο θέλετε βοήθεια ειδοποιήστε με, νομίζω έχω στείλει το τηλ μου στον Στέλιο..


Καλή επιτυχία... καλή διάθεση και λίγη υπομονή είναι τα απαραίτητα συστατικά... 

Σε διαβεβαιώ ότι δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο πράγμα απο το να δίνεις σε άλλους αυτό που οι άλλοι κάποια στιγμή σου προσφεραν απλόχερα... βοήθεια και κέφι...


@rg!

----------


## koki

Mετά από δύο χρόνια scan είχα αποσυρθεί, αλλά εάν επιμένετε να επανέλθω!

Το ωραίο όμως είναι και το ταρατσο-ντου! Το ομαδικό  :: 

Γενικά είναι εκνευριστικό όλοι να είναι στη φάση "ναι.. θα δούμε.. δεν μπορώ έχω να κάνω πεντικιουρ.." κλπ

----------


## lambrosk

koki+++  ::   ::

----------


## ice

κοκι ντου !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ωραια η ομαδα εχει δυο μελη !!!!

----------


## koki

4 γιατί έχει και τον alasondro και τον Belibem, όπως αποφάσισα μόλις.

----------


## Exoticom

End me ,αν έρθει και με πάρει λιμουζίνα με 2μετρες (κτλπ) γυναίκες μεσα!!!  ::

----------


## alasondro

> 4 γιατί έχει και τον alasondro και τον Belibem, όπως αποφάσισα μόλις.


Θα μου παρέχεις και laptop??

----------


## koki

Σου παρέχω τη δυνατότητα να υποστείς το μένος μου εάν δεν συμμετέχεις.

----------


## Belibem

Τι έκανα λέει? Δε ξέρω τι λές αλλά η εξεταστική μου τελειώνει ουσιαστικά την Παρασκευή που μας έρχεται! Μετά ξυπνάω απο τη χειμερία νάρκη μου και θα σας διαθέσω το καβουρδιστηρ-ο-λαπτοπ μου και την αφεντιά μου.  ::

----------


## acoul

Πω Πω ... βλέπω το AWMN να απογειώνεται με όλη αυτή την ξαφνική έξαρση ενέργειας ... μετά πραγματικά δεν μας σταματάει τίποτε ... για να δούμε !!

----------


## koki

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τα scans, τουλάχιστον εδώ στα ΝΠ.

Είναι ότι και που γίνονται...

Από τότε που ανέβηκε ο κόμβος μου μέχρι το καλοκαίρι έκανα ό,τι scan βρισκόταν στο διάβα μου.. και? 

Αρκετά από τα παιδιά θέλαν και ΒΒ, και?

Έχει ο Painter 1-2 ifaces free, o Gollum εν δυνάμη 1-2, ο φίλτατος νέος client μου έχει όρεξη και διάθεση να κάνει ΑΜΕΣΑ 2-3 ΒΒ, και ? Και αυτά μόνο στην Αργυρούπολη, συγκεκριμένα μόνο σε μια ακτίνα 400μ από εμένα.

Πούντο πούντο το peer?  ::  Ψάξτο.. κι αν το βρεις!! Κερδίζεις έξοδο δώρο!

----------


## ice

Ωραια . Ειναι αυτο που λεμε δημοκρατια !  ::   ::  Αποφασιζει και οι αλλοι συμφωνουνε . Ετσι να δινεις το καλο παραδειγμα κοκι .

Ωσο για το peer καπου θα βγει και αυτο .


ΟΚ για να δω και ατομα που θελουν να τους σκαναρουμε την ταρατσα !!!!! Αντε και κανενας στα συνορα 2 κομβων ή εκει τριγυρω !!!!!

----------


## panoz

koki+++

πήρα ήδη 2 cm6 και δεν έχω κάνει καν scan... είμαι ε τ ο ι μ ο ς !!!

----------


## koki

> koki+++
> 
> πήρα ήδη 2 cm6 και δεν έχω κάνει καν scan... είμαι ε τ ο ι μ ο ς !!!


Άμα βλέπεις Αργυρούπολη (πιάνεις Painter-302 ή koko-2035 ή Gollum-2586 ή έστω Ripper/Daemons.gr) θεώρησε ότι έχεις ΗΔΗ ένα BackBone.

Θα σου την πέσω/ουμε για σκαν φρομ γουήκ.

----------


## panoz

> Άμα βλέπεις Αργυρούπολη (πιάνεις Painter-302 ή koko-2035 ή Gollum-2586 ή έστω Ripper/Daemons.gr) θεώρησε ότι έχεις ΗΔΗ ένα BackBone.
> 
> Θα σου την πέσω/ουμε για σκαν φρομ γουήκ.


σας περιμένω με ανοικτές τις αγκάλες  ::  !!!

----------


## ice

1st page updated

----------


## vleon

Μπράβο σας βρε παιδιά!

Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ, αλλά μάλλον τα πράγματα θα είναι δύσκολα λόγω περιορισμένης οπτικής επαφής.

Μπορώ απογεύματα μετά τις 19:00 και Σαββατοκύριακα όλη μέρα.

Λεωνίδας Β. #6925

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=6925

Κολοκοτρώνη 94, Αργυρούπολη
2ος όροφος.

----------


## vleon

Να φανταστώ ότι άργησα να δηλώσω συμμετοχή;  ::  

Άσχετο.
Σήμερα κάλεσα τον Δήμο Αργυρούπολης για τα ασύρματα που έχουν θέσει σε λειτουργία. Τα smartcity-argyroupoli, που έχουν "σκίσει" την περιοχή. 
Μου είπαν ότι προς το παρόν, το δίκτυο το χρησιμοποιεί ο δήμος μόνο, στο μέλλον θα συνδέσουν κάποια καταστήματα στον δήμο και μετά θα δοθεί internet και στους ιδιώτες, αλλά με κάποιο κόστος. 
Πάντως το έργο δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί και είναι άγνωστο το πότε.
Αυτά, για τους γείτονες.

----------


## ice

Δεν ειναι ποτε αργα . ΑΠΛΑ ο καιρος μας κανει τσαλιμακια για λιγο καιρο αλλα που θα παει θα ανοιξει .

Οσοι θελουν να το δηλωσουν με τα πληρη στοιχεια τους (οπως εχω περιγραψει παραπανω) και με ενα pm το κινητο τους για να επικοινωνησω μαζι τους οταν θα κανονιστει η τσαρκα στις ταρατσες τους .

----------


## lakis

> Παρακαλείστε όσοι εισαστε στα νοτια προαστια και επιθιμειτε να scanaro την ταρατσα σας να το γραψετε εδω με πληρη τα στοιχεια σας .
> Πληρη στοιχεια ειναι το windid , κανονικο ονομα , διευθυνση και ωρες που βολευει .
> 
> Βεβαια να ξερετε οτι θα μπορω απογευματινες ωρες και το Σαββατο το πρωι .
> Κατα προτιμηση θα γινει μια βολτα για τα περισσοτερα scan .
> Επισης βοηθοι που εχουν και τον απαραιτητο εξοπλισμο για scan (laptop-pcmcia-feeder-pigtail) ειναι καλοδεχουμενοι να το γραψουν εδω .
> 
> 
> Με εκτίμηση ο συντοπιτη σας 
> ...

----------


## ice

Βρε μονο το δικο σου ονομα θελω και τα υπολοιπα δικα σου στοιχεια οχι να κανεις quote ολο το μυνημα μου

----------


## panoz

Έλεος με τον $%#καιρο!! Τόσο καιρό είχε ήλιο δεν μπορούσε να κρατήσει λίγο ακόμα να κάνουμε scan σαν άνθρωποι??

----------


## panoz

Τώρα που γράφω έχει έναν υπέροχο ήλιο έξω..

Κανένα νέο από το μέτωπο???

----------


## ice

Τωρα που τελειωνουν οι κακοκαιριες θα βγουμε σαν τα σαλιγκαρια

----------


## ice

Σημερα λεω να κανω μια βολτα στις ταρατσες σας !!!!

Ετοιμαστειτε . Εχετε και Pm 

Θελω τα τηλ σας σε Pm για να επικοινωνησω μαζι σας.

----------


## vleon

Supr*ice*.....
 ::

----------


## panoz

> Supr*ice*.....


LOOOOOOOOOL  ::   ::

----------


## ice

ουγκ

Θα σκαναρηστουν 

Panoz
vleon
ChoOSen

----------


## vleon

Τζίφος  ::  
(όχι οτι δεν το περίμενα δηλαδή. λέμε τώρα)

*ice*++
ταράτσα--

Ελπίζω οι υπόλοιποι να σταθούν πιο τυχεροί.  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

Δεν χάθηκα αλλά είχα πολύ δουλειά αυτές τις μέρες. Θέλω ακόμα scan

----------


## koki

Αυτό το Σάββατο δέχομαι προσκλήσεις!!!

----------


## panoz

τα αποτελέσματα του scan εδώ..
dum spiro spero..

----------


## panoz

Το scan -dream- team δεν χάθηκε, είναι ακόμα εδώ! 

Αποφάσισα να ανταποδώσω την βοήθεια που απλόχερα μου δώθηκε (ναι με πιάσαν οι καλές μου, εκμεταλευτείτε το, κανείς δεν ξέρει πόσο θα διαρκέσει..  ::  ) , οπότε όποιος μένει Ν.Σμύρνη - Π.Φάληρο - Ηλιούπολη και πέριξ (πλην Καλλιθέας που μου το έχει απαγορεύσει ο γιατρός μου  :: ) ας γράψει εδώ στοιχεία, κ κάτι θα κανονιστεί  ::

----------


## acoul

that's the idea !!  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Κάποια στιγμή στο παρελθόν με το nodecal είχα προσαρμόσει την δυνατότητα να μπορεί κάποιος να ανεβάζει τα scan του σε μια βάση δεδομένων έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει μια οργάνωση των αποτελεσμάτων των scans.

Θα προσπαθήσω να στήσω την εφαρμογή αυτή ξανά ως αυτόνομο σύστημα, αν και θα είχε νόημα αν μπορούσε να μπει στο WiND.

Σκεφτείτε ότι πολλές φορές θέλουμε να βρούμε έναν κόμβο από τον αριθμό του. Σε ένα σκαν με πολλά αποτελέσματα σκεφτείτε πόσο χρόνο παίρνει. 

Άλλωστε ο καλός μηχανικός χρειάζεται και καλά εργαλεία για να φέρει αποτελέσματα.

----------


## acoul

unleash the power of mew  ::

----------


## ice

Οταν εχεις αρκετο χρονο στον στρατο τι μπορει να φτιαξει κανεις  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Awmnίτες θέλω scan! 
Πλήρη στοιχεία:
#4749, Γιάννης, xxxxxxxxxxx, καθημερινές 17:30 με 8 και σαββατοκύριακα όλη μέρα

moderated by machine22
Η διεύθυνση δεν χρειάζεται, εκτός και αν θες να έχεις επισκέψεις από πιτσαδώρους

----------


## panoz

Σε περίπτωση που δεν κανονιστεί κάτι με τους γείτονές σου θα περάσω εγώ από εβδομάδα όμως, για να τελειώσω με τον κόμβο μου  :: ..

----------


## DragonFighter

Thanks panoz!  :: 

machine22 θέλει κ αυτός edit...  ::  



> #8029, Γιάννης, ********, καθε μέρα μετά τις 17:30 (εκτός Πέμπτης)


Moderated panste @12:41 7/4/2006

Παρακαλώ να μην αναγράφετε προσωπικά στοιχειά (εστω και quote)  ::

----------


## antony++

Πότε μπορεί το team να έρθει μια βόλτα από Π.Φάληρο; Κάτι έγινε με το πρώτο link και πάμε για το δεύτερο...

Έχω laptop με PCMCIA και pigtail. Χρειάζεται καλώδιο και κεραία.
Στείλτε pm. Thanx!

----------


## panoz

Αύριο σηκώνω ιστό, το Σ/Κ σετάρω server(s) κλπ και ξεκουράζομαι (λίγο), και από βδομάδα ότι θέλετε  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

> Thanks panoz! 
> 
> machine22 θέλει κ αυτός edit...  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από erasmospunk
> ...


έκανα ήδη σκαν!!  ::   ::   :: 


Moderated panste @12:41 7/4/2006 

Παρακαλώ να μην αναγράφετε προσωπικά στοιχειά (εστω και quote)

----------


## panoz

βασικα εννοεί ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να έχεις γράψει τη διεύθυνσή σου αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι επίφοβο αφού ούτως ή άλλως όποιος θέλει τη βρίσκει από το wind..
τεσπα..

----------


## panste

Τα προσωπικά στοιχεία καλό είναι να μην αναγράφονται και να αποστέλλονται με pm, για προστασία από κακόβουλους ή φαρσερ. Τώρα το να βρεί κάποιος από το wind τη διεύθυνση θέλει χρόνο και συνήθως δεν ασχολούνται. 

Οπότε άμα είναι ΟΚ και με τον ICE στείλτε τις διευθύνσεις με pm και δημοσιεύετε απλά την περιοχή, Απλά επιβεβαιώστε ώστε να αλλαχτούν τα στοιχεία και στην πρώτη σελίδα

----------


## panoz

nomίζω ότι οι της πρώτης σελίδας scanαρίστηκαν οπότε καθάρισε άφοβα.. όσο για τους υπόλοιπους θα συνεννοηθούμε με pm.. 

thx mods  :: 

ps. προσωπικά και πίτσες να μου στείλουν χαμένες δεν θα πάνε  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

> βασικα εννοεί ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να έχεις γράψει τη διεύθυνσή σου αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι επίφοβο αφού ούτως ή άλλως όποιος θέλει τη βρίσκει από το wind..
> τεσπα..


Ναι ρε, το κατάλαβα  ::   ::  
Και εσύ όμως της είχες γράψει!  ::

----------


## panoz

> Και εσύ όμως της είχες γράψει!





> ps. προσωπικά και πίτσες να μου στείλουν χαμένες δεν θα πάνε


 ::

----------


## ice

MODS rulez

----------


## antony++

Τελικά μου δάνεισε ένας φίλος ένα feeder στα 2.4 GHz και έγινε το scan, αλλά με έχει πιάσει κάτι και ανεβαίνω κάθε βράδυ μήπως και βρω τίποτα καινούριο...  ::   ::   ::  

Το μόνο awmn που πιάνω με καλό σχετικά σήμα είναι το link 532-2561, το οποίο όμως δεν το βλέπω στο WiND... Προχτές έπιασα και τον alasondro (σήμερα προσπάθησα πάλι αλλά δεν το βρήκα), και σήμερα τους 3019 και 7051 με πολύ χάλια σήμα και από τρελή μεριά (κρεμόμουν από τα κάγκελα κρατώντας το feeder πάνω από τον δρόμο...)  ::  

Η λίστα συμπληρώνεται με τα γνωστά netgear και linksys, καθώς και διάφορα άσχετα ονόματα μεταξύ των οποίων και ένα "wthess5:: nemesic-soulburner"?!  ::

----------


## panoz

αυριο μεθαυριο θα σηκώσω το AP οπότε ετοιμασου να ξανακανεις scan  ::

----------


## ale3is

Θα ηθελα και εγω ενα σκαν!
#1916, Αλεξης,καθημερινές και σαββατοκύριακα μετα απο συνενοηση  ::

----------

